# Suche Treiber für: RAGE 128 PRO AGP 4X TMDS

## norc

Ich suche einen Treiber für folgende Grafikkarte:

RAGE 128 PRO AGP 4X TMDS

Bitte, wer kann mir helfen??

----------

## Beforegod

Eine Suchmaschine Deines Vertrauens kann Dir dabei helfen.

----------

## Voltago

Aber wem google zu kompliziert ist, der nimmt einfach den 'r128' Treiber für xfree (ist mit dabei).   :Wink: 

----------

## norc

thx,....   :Embarassed: 

----------

